# Warhammer Tau diorama



## John P

Well, I built a Sky Ray and a Pirhana, and I had this glob of expanding foam insulation laying around that reminded me of a fat dead tree, soooo....

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-001.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-002.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-005.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-010.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-012.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-013.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-015.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-019.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-023.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tau-diorama-024.jpg

Some poor Tau forward observer at a post built into an old dead tree gets a surprise when an assault force buzzes by unannounced.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Hey, that' kind of cool, John! Nice work!


----------



## Griffworks

Unfortunately, I can't view it, thanks to the COMM Nazis. 



COMM Nazis said:


> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> 
> Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.
> For assistance, contact your network support team.
> 
> Your request was categorized by SmartFilter as 'Personal Pages'.
> If you wish to question or dispute this result, please click here.


Have to remember to check it out next time I'm over at the Cyber Cafe.


----------



## John P

If I email the pics to your military addy from home, will they come thru?


----------



## Griffworks

Yessir, they most definitely should!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nicely done!


----------



## miniature sun

Top work as usual John....especially good given the scale


----------



## John P

Griffworks said:


> Yessir, they most definitely should!


 On their way!



miniature sun said:


> Top work as usual John....especially good given the scale


 Thank ya, sir. I'm not really sure of the scale actually. It seems smaller than 1/35, yet larger than 1/48.


----------



## Griffworks

Got the pics. Thanks, dude. 

Excellent work, as always, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Interesting side note: my first paint job on the tree, I started with a coat of brown and gave it a black wash. My wife happened by and said "Why are you painting a pile of Poop?

:lol:
I decided to go with a more "birch" color scheme after that .


----------



## John P

Nothing you haven't seen here, but I put it together for my website:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/warhammer-tau-diorama1.html


----------



## RacerJoe

Very Nice Diorama, wow- looks like a lot of work. Great Job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Cool!


----------



## buddho

Ultra fantastic, john....very well done!


----------



## BigH827

Looks great and if you stand a 1/48 scale figure next to a Warhammer figure they are real close, so if you need oil drums and gas cans buy the Tamiya 1/48 set they look good and fit on the kits with few problems.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## srspicer

Hey John,

I think that looks fantastic! That foam as a tree was inspired, it just looks great! Well done.

Scott


----------



## Nosferatu

Nice job, spray foam makes great replacement smoke for the PL Hulk kit.


----------



## John P

I punctured a can of the stuff once, so I've got this piece of plywood with a 2-foot diameter wad of foam that looks like a cloud stuck to it. I'll think of something to do with it SOME day! :lol:


----------



## schweinhund227

Well done... I like your work !!! impressive what you can do with the FOAM !!!

Maybe I should look into it ..... 


Keep the good work coming !


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Very innovative John. Great work all around.


RK


----------



## John P

Nice to have a year old post dug up and complimented.


----------



## Auroranut

That is excellent!! It really shows imagination. Really cool idea and build. Well done John. :thumbsup: 
Chris. 
P.S. Love the tree!!


----------



## StarshipClass

I meant to compliment John on this one, too! The equipment's got a definite "Aliens" feel to it. 

Excellent paint jobs all around!


----------



## John P

....


----------



## hawk1999

quick give john a can of bondo a roll of chicken wire a couple of 109s a highlighter and get the heck out of his way-- bang starbase 19 :jest:


----------

